# Cruising mare - some help please



## Lark (24 April 2012)

We are going the ET route with our Cruising mare this year.  She will be covered back to Mermus R which is the easy part but now I need to come up with Daddy number 2 and fairly quickly.

There genuinely is so many stallions I would love to use that deciding on one is desperately difficult.

Mare: Cruising x Parkmore Night, Chestnut. 16.1hh, slightly long of her back, good confirmation, light to middle weight. Very good movement and technique. Sweet but can worry.
The foal must be commercial first and foremost.  

I would greatly appreciate opinions from a buyers perspective; please also feel free to suggest an alternative.

List so far.
Kannan - dual purpose, commercial and temperament - cons, I don't want complications.
Lux Z - I have never used him previously but could work very well - cons, might be a bit hot, also he has covered a lot of mares so may be less commercial?
Balou du Rouet - Beautiful and using him on a Guidam.  Cons, might be a tad small although the mares yearling is about 14.2 already if not more so may not be an issue.
Spartacus - Huge/Power jumper. Cons, young unproven sire and probably not as well known in these parts.
Peppermill - Like Spartacus a huge power jumper. I have one due in a couple of weeks but in terms of sales price I have not seen any go through the ring as yet.  
Royal Concorde - Lovely horse - not 100% as to his commercial attractiveness as yet.
Mighty Magic - Stunning horse and stunning breeding. Cons, I have not had any experience of his progeny. I cannot think of another TB that would particularly suit her right now.

From a commercial stand point Arko would probably be the safest bet however I would question if the mix would be regarded as tricky.

Any feedback greatly appreciated.


----------



## seabsicuit2 (24 April 2012)

Well no comments as I don't know showjumping stallions well but wouldn't a Lux cross Cruising be a rather volatile mix ? 

Have a royal Concorde foal & foal is a massive improvement on her mother, she is much more athletic, shorter in the back and a much saner/easier temperament. Agree that he is not a very commercial stallion tho! 

What about his brother Carmena Z? As that damline is so amazing & think that Carmena has rave reviews& may be doing the olympics?


----------



## Lark (24 April 2012)

seabsicuit2 said:



			Well no comments as I don't know showjumping stallions well but wouldn't a Lux cross Cruising be a rather volatile mix ? 

Have a royal Concorde foal & foal is a massive improvement on her mother, she is much more athletic, shorter in the back and a much saner/easier temperament. Agree that he is not a very commercial stallion tho! 

What about his brother Carmena Z? As that damline is so amazing & think that Carmena has rave reviews& may be doing the olympics?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Seabiscuit.
Someone I know quite well has broken an awful lot of Lux's and he has actually found them fine to deal with.  He suggested that I consider Lux for her but as you say the perception is out there that this could be a hot cross so may not the clever route to take.

The RC foal sounds terrific and the damline is to die for.  I don't know a whole lot about Carmena Z either but will take a look.


----------



## Eothain (24 April 2012)

What about Valent? Hors La Loi X Lux. 

Go to irishsport.tv and look at his round from Balmoral and Coilog Premier League shows last year to see just how amazingly athletic he is. Then go to the HSI stallion inspection results from last year and see the scores he got in his inspection last year. He blew the requirements away. He's a special horse

http://www.horsesportireland.ie/_fi...Horse_Studbook/ISH_Valent_result_06.05.11.pdf

Pacino??


----------



## cruiseline (24 April 2012)

If she were my mare, I would go for Balou. Our Balou x Cruise On 6 year old is super, great conformation, great jump, great movement and a great temperament.


----------



## koeffee (24 April 2012)

What about Carentino Glory, saw him at Hartpury and i was really impressed with him, super movement, very athletic and a fabulous jump to him? Like Don Vhp but may be to big and not enough blood, jumps the moon though?!! Cant beat a nice Concorde stallion though!!!!!


----------



## Lark (24 April 2012)

Thanks Eothain. 
I have seen him in the flesh and yes he is a special horse; I have been back and forward on him a few times but the fact he is a young sire is a risk from a commercial stand point.  Unless of course you want to make an offer in Utero   that might twist my arm.
Have heard some whispers on Pacino that put me off.

Koeffee Carentino Gold is super but not very well known over here  For a keeper definitely but for a seller it might be more difficult.

Cruiseline, I am am starting to think a double dose of Balou might just be the right way to go and I have just found out we can buy it per dose (which is very good quality) so that is looking very attractive.


----------



## Eothain (24 April 2012)

I'm great at making offers in utero and kicking tyres and thinking I'm going to be able to afford things. It's the part where I've to actually pay is the issue!!! I do however intend to have many many horses go through the yard here by Valent and Pacino. 

I'm taking an Ojasper X Flagmount King mare up to Pacino this year and have a Puissance X Furisto mare due to foal to him in the next few days. Whispers ... meh!!! Hermes De Reve is also proving to be a sire worth taking more notice of! Riverside Ace won a good class in Lummen.

Another one to consider ... Couleur Rubin! Commercial and a sire of proper jumpers.
http://www.dressurleistungszentrum.de/index.php?id=136&L=2 ... ...If only I were a rich man!


----------



## Lark (24 April 2012)

Eothain said:



			I'm great at making offers in utero and kicking tyres and thinking I'm going to be able to afford things. It's the part where I've to actually pay is the issue!!! I do however intend to have many many horses go through the yard here by Valent and Pacino. 

I'm taking an Ojasper X Flagmount King mare up to Pacino this year and have a Puissance X Furisto mare due to foal to him in the next few days. Whispers ... meh!!! Hermes De Reve is also proving to be a sire worth taking more notice of! Riverside Ace won a good class in Lummen.

Another one to consider ... Couleur Rubin! Commercial and a sire of proper jumpers.
http://www.dressurleistungszentrum.de/index.php?id=136&L=2 ... ...If only I were a rich man!
		
Click to expand...

Couleur Rubin. Stunning, thanks Eothain now I am rightly confused 
I did try to use Hermes previously (about 4 years ago) but it didn't work out unfortunately.
Please do let me know how the Pacino turns out. I think the mare might need a little bit more blood for him but it would be very interesting to know what he throws.


----------



## Eothain (24 April 2012)

I'm a sucker for a chestnut horse with a big white face!!! I'd gladly take a yard full of chestnut horses.

Don't worry, there'll be pictures of the Pacino baby plastered all over this place and Facebook!

Happy horse hunting!


----------



## Bearskin (24 April 2012)

What about this chap?:  http://www.hanoverian-stallions-pape.de/carrico.html

or his father, Catoki


----------



## gadetra (24 April 2012)

Luidam? Commercial, proven performance and generally fabulous. You have the conformationally super correct Dutch side and the Selle Francais which I think suits Irish mares the best of all the continentals. Plus you might have an orange baby to sell to Eothain


----------



## Lark (24 April 2012)

Bearskin said:



			What about this chap?:  http://www.hanoverian-stallions-pape.de/carrico.html

or his father, Catoki
		
Click to expand...

Carrico is lovely.  Funny you should mention Catoki as this evening someone was trying to convince me to use Chacco Blue.


----------



## Lark (24 April 2012)

@ Gadetra thanks for adding Luidam to the Mix.

@Eothain you need to get yourself some frozen Calvados from Nijhof; that would certainly solve the chestnut, white face want


----------



## cruiseline (25 April 2012)

Lark said:



			Couleur Rubin. Stunning, thanks Eothain now I am rightly confused 

Click to expand...

Lark, we have a Couleur Rouge (full brother to Couleur Rubin) filly out of the same Cruise On mare, she is only just coming up 2, but the jury is still out on her at the moment. I am not sure that I can see all the qualities that Balou brought forward yet! Time will tell


----------



## Lark (25 April 2012)

cruiseline said:



			Lark, we have a Couleur Rouge (full brother to Couleur Rubin) filly out of the same Cruise On mare, she is only just coming up 2, but the jury is still out on her at the moment. I am not sure that I can see all the qualities that Balou brought forward yet! Time will tell 

Click to expand...

Thanks Cruiseline.  That is very good feedback.  
I love Balou and have been dying to you him for about 3 years now.  Putting him to 2 ladies would actually make sense as we are buying by the dose.

The AI centre yesterday mentioned that semen for Chacco-Blue is flying out now as he has full approval but maybe next year.


----------



## Eothain (25 April 2012)

*Stomps foot, crosses arms*

Well *I* like Couleur Rubin anyway so there!


----------



## cruiseline (26 April 2012)

So do I Eothian  the dam line is outstanding, we chose to use Couleur Rouge rather than his older full brother because he is short coupled and the mare needed that. At the moment the filly looks like she might have taken more of her mothers genes than his.  What I like about Balou Du Rouet is that 9 times out of 10 you can look at the foal and say, thats a Balou baby 

You can't go wrong with any horse that has a big white face IMO


----------



## perlino (3 May 2012)

Lark - I think that your initial choice of Kannan would be the one you should consider more seriously. I know what you are trying to convey when you say "complications" - because i have read some of the outrageous comments on this forum about the owner. I have used the stallion in the past and also having used Rubicell, (owned by the same person as Kannan) and 2 very good friends of mine (who run very large warmblood studs in the Uk) have been clients of the owner for some years. My experience with Kannan's owner has been very UN "complicated" and I have never heard any real-life bad reports, only good stuff. Please don't let other people's poor judgement of opinion make your decision for you - Kannan after all, is ranks no 5 in the showjumping listings.


----------



## koeffee (4 May 2012)

Im not a fan of Kannan, not the most handsome of horses, but i do love his son Danny Kannan, im with the chestnut lovers im afraid!!! cant beat a good one!


----------



## cruiseline (4 May 2012)

Another one that you might want to consider and also keeping with the chestnut theme is Don VHP Z, there is a great write-up about him in the HH. He is one of the younger ones, but my goodness can he operate.


----------



## Lark (4 May 2012)

Would you all go away with your chestnuts  that was Eothain not me...(tongue in cheek)
Seroiusly, thanks again for the suggestions.
Perlino I actually do really like Kannan and having come across a good few and all had lovely temperaments (well with the exception of one loon).
I will use him I hope at some point but I have too busy right now to deal with anything other than 'covering for dummies' right now.  

Good news is that the ET has worked out well so far and the mare will be ready again pretty quickly.

I have had some unexpected news that very rare semen might be available that has me very excited but won't say anything in case it doesn't work out.

Otherwise the plan is that Balou will do both the Cruising and the Guidam.  And they will probably both end up Chestnet


----------



## cruiseline (4 May 2012)

Lark said:



			Would you all go away with your chestnuts  that was Eothain not me...(tongue in cheek)
Seroiusly, thanks again for the suggestions.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes so it was, naughty Eothian  Just to set your mind at rest, I managed to end up with 2 bays out of our 3 fillies by Balou so there is hope


----------



## woodtiger (4 May 2012)

...and just to jump on the bandwagon (sorry if this has been said before, not read all posts), I _*think *_that Arko is only available to proven international dams or dams of proven international horses.....


----------



## Eothain (4 May 2012)

Valent it is then ... ... ...


----------



## shirleyno2 (4 May 2012)

Don vhp Z has a VERY nice filly with Guidam on dam line, so nice she's named Precious!! she's a ginger mind!!


----------



## liannexsx (7 May 2012)

Ginger balou babies will rule the world!!!


----------



## Eothain (8 May 2012)

Anyone here on twitter? I wonder if we could get #GingerPower trending worldwide


----------



## cruiseline (8 May 2012)

Well I must admit to having a Cruise On / Balou ginger and a Cruise On / Couleur Rouge ginger in the yard, so I will join you on twitter Eothian


----------



## Lark (28 June 2012)

Just a little update.
Cruising mare is scanned in foal to Cavalier.  I won't have a party until we have a heart beat but fingers crossed for this one.

Guidam 4 yr old is scanned in foal to Balou - looking forward to that one and thank you for all your recommendations for this stallion.

Kings Master mare is doing womb sitter for the MermusxCruising.  Very easy ET which was a relief.

And last mare foaled a week ago so will be hopefully covered Irish this year with Carrick Diamond lad.
This is the Peppermill filly - very blood, very leggy and very very cheeky! :


----------



## Eothain (28 June 2012)

Cavalier? That's acceptable! No Valent or Pacino but he'll do. I suppose!


----------



## vineyridge (28 June 2012)

IMO, the single best stallion in the world right now is Baloubet du Rouet.  He has 10 get  just in this year's nominated Olympic entries and they are from all countries.  The next choice up would be Vigo d'Arsouilles, the 2010 WEG SJ champion, who is rather heavy, but has get nominated for the Olympics in both SJ and eventing (2 from Belgium).  His sire, Nabab de Reve, is also among the world's best but apparently has terrible frozen semen.  Fresh might work, but would need investigation.

Not sure if Quick Star is still breeding but he also has a large number of Olympic nominated get.

Congratulations on scoring Cavalier semen!


----------



## Lark (28 June 2012)

Eothain said:



			Cavalier? That's acceptable! No Valent or Pacino but he'll do. I suppose!
		
Click to expand...

Hand on heart I will use Valent in the future.  Pacino is not doing such a bad job either at the moment I will concede 



vineyridge said:



			The next choice up would be Vigo d'Arsouilles, the 2010 WEG SJ champion, who is rather heavy, but has get nominated for the Olympics in both SJ and eventing (2 from Belgium).
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't agree more with this.  Absolutely love this stallion.  I jumped on his bandwagon with gusto following the WEG.  He definitely needs a blood mare but thankfully I have a couple of them.  There was a toss-up this year between him, Balou and Chacco Blue.
Of course now I am gutted we didn't use Chacco Blue in light of his premature demise however I am really really am looking forward to the Balou baby if we get across the finish line.


----------



## Eothain (30 June 2012)

I'll hold you to that!!!


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (2 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			Luidam? Commercial, proven performance and generally fabulous. You have the conformationally super correct Dutch side and the Selle Francais which I think suits Irish mares the best of all the continentals. Plus you might have an orange baby to sell to Eothain 

Click to expand...

My mares going in foal to Luidam this week!


----------



## mellissa (2 July 2012)

I definately would not use Vigo on a heavy mare.

The dam of the gelding in my sig was Vigo's auntie- and Vigo's come true to type.  It comes from the Fleuri du Manoir damline- very strong.  Nabab's are not too heavy though and they jump.

I love the Vigo line, and I used a Vigo son on my gelding's half sister (same father).  I will use the old man himself maybe next year.


----------



## henryhorn (2 July 2012)

Most of our mares are from the Cruising line and the stallion who I would want to use on them is Don VHP. 
I tend to choose my stallions by a gut feeling which has stood me in good stead over the years, and this horse absolutely impressed me. 
Yes you would get a chesnut but that old prejudice is disappearing fast nowadays, and wow would he suit her temperament . 
Looking at the stallion's results this year he is going places Internationally in the future and now would be a good time to get one of his progeny.
I would discount anything the slightest bit hot for your mare as now and then a real hot one pops out in that bloodline. 
I would go and see him in the flesh, best way to make your choice..


----------



## amage (7 July 2012)

What about OBOS Quality he is commercial, great mover super jump and throws very athletic horses with excellent temperament. One of his daughters has jumped double clear in three super league nations cups this year and is going to London. By and large his stock are brave and kind, good enough for pros, straight forward enough for amateurs! I am biased as know the stallion incredibly well, have just put my mare in foal to him.


----------

